# Suggestions for a plant for a bog, deep shade



## ron manos (Aug 24, 2016)

weeping willow?


----------



## razoo (Jul 7, 2015)

It would need to be a shrub or plant.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

maybe berries, crans, blues, blacks, razz, logans etc


----------



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

Comfrey, Symphytum officinale


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

Maybe the ol' standard, *hosta*? *Solomon's seal* could be good. I've had *comfrey* do fairly well in part-shade -- not sure how it would be in deep shade/soggy conditions. *Blue flag/yellow flag*? They love wet. The shade part, I'm not so sure. *St John's wort* is hydrophilic, but it's pretty invasive [I've had to dig up sprigs of it from beside my pond, where I planted it 6 years ago, and yet .... some always come back].


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

One of the plants I read about and have considered (not yet acquired) is "bog sage" (Salvia uliginosa). It shows up in my plant searches for bee gardens and its "bog" name makes me think it ought to be moisture tolerant. Others say so. It's listed as a perennial.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, DerTiefster!

For a deep shade area I rather grow the Cantrell mushrooms here.
Going back this year I have the partial shade short and tall golden rods growing.
They are very drought tolerant. So might like a shaded area in a bog too. Been thinking
about a bog in full sun for these short and tall golden rods varieties. The short, like shaded area bloomed in August
and the tall bloomed in October. Golden rods like bog too!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, DerTiefster!

For a deep shade area I rather grow the chanterelle mushrooms here.
Going back this year I have the partial shade short and tall golden rods growing.
They are very drought tolerant. So might like a shaded area in a bog too. Been thinking
about a bog in full sun for these short and tall golden rods varieties. The short, like shaded area bloomed in August
and the tall bloomed in October. Golden rods like bog too!


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Japanese Fatsia (Fatsia japonica)?


----------



## Farmer Dave (Mar 6, 2015)

Clethra AKA Summersweet AKA Sweet Pepperbush, is a native shrub in your area. Deciduous Hollies will grow in a wet place, Willows and Swamp tupelo


----------

